# Why Not Invest In Prepper Stuff?



## MagPower (Aug 11, 2014)

Listen, one of the keys to successful investing is to have a passion about what you invest in. Gold and Silver are automatic parts of any serious prepper. (BTW - I suggest coins since they are easier to use and convert and you aren't taxed on their sale.) But, how about investing in businesses that are producing things we need. Things like shelters, power sources, food supplies, etc. If you invested in these businesses now, as prepping caught on, you'd create a win-win. First, these companies would have capital to produce their products which means as more of us prepare for our own future, there will be enough to go around.

Take a look at GEMgPOWER for example. This company is producing low cost power supplies that allow anyone to get off the grid. This means you can power your current residence now (saving money) and have a source for everything from smart phones to entire shelters. The site explains it and there is video to see as well. Some of you may even want to be a distributor and offer these products to your fellow preppers.

Out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Both of your posts have been nothing but self-promotional sales pitches. You've added nothing of benefit.
If this is all you have to offer, don't bother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup, both links have the same video.

MAgPower, would you like to join the supporting vendors? Your credibility will soar.

Are you wanting to use this site merely for your own business and site benefit without being a true member of the community? Not good. Dishonest.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with Kauboy.


----------



## MagPower (Aug 11, 2014)

If you are offering an opportunity to use your site to advertise as a supporter, please forward all necessary info. I joined to be part of the community and share what products might benefit members. As a start up, any online presence to share info is important. We will be joining other organizations who manufacture and offer products and services many of you already use.

Thank you for making me aware of opportunities to support this site. If you or any other member are aware of other places to connect with like minded people, please,let me know. I look forward to receiving any info that will allow me to join supporting vendors.



Denton said:


> Yup, both links have the same video.
> 
> MAgPower, would you like to join the supporting vendors? Your credibility will soar.
> 
> Are you wanting to use this site merely for your own business and site benefit without being a true member of the community? Not good. Dishonest.


----------

